# ICSI - At The Bridge Clinic - London



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, any of you guys know what I should expect now? I'm in my second cycle at th Bridge, first IVF went badly wrong ended up with OHSS and in Hospital although the Bridge where very helpful, no embryos fertilised even though I had 15 good size and quality and the sperm was tested to be excellent to.  I am now in second cycle using ICSI and have just had two good blastocysts put back in 7 days ago now, 7 days until test, should I be experiencing any signs or does the Gestrone make them hard to identify?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When I got pregnant i didn't really have any signs, a metallic taste and sensitive boobs but that was it
L x


----------

